# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > GameDev Zone >  Trung tâm bảo hành Sửa lò vi sóng / lò viba quận 10,

## trungtam9

*TRUNG TÂM BẢO HÀNH LÒ VI SÓNG TẠI TPHCM – LÒ VIBA TẠI TPHCM*

*gọi* *trạm bảo hành sửa chữa :** 0934082768 . * 

*Đc trụ sở chính :**221 /66/52 vườn lài* *, phú  thọ hòa , tân phú.*

*Đc :168 lý thái tổ,đt : 0866838160* *, để được tư vấn kiểm tra và báo giá thu mua sửa chữa tại các quận huyện phcmt .*
*
Trung tâm bảo hành Sửa lò vi sóng / lò viba quận 10, Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò viba 
**Samsung** tại tphcm ,* 
*Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò viba* *toshiba** tại tphcm* *,*

*Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò viba* *electrolux* *tại tphcm* *,* 

*Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò viba* *hitachi* *tại tphcm* *,* 

*Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò viba* *sanyo* *tại tphcm* *,* 

*Trung tâm bảo hành Sửa lò vi sóng / lò viba quận 10,  Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò viba* *daewoo** tại tphcm* *,* 

*Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò viba* *sharp** tại tphcm* *,* 

*Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò viba* *panasonic** tại tphcm* *,* 

*Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò viba* *gl**tại tphcm* *,*

*Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò viba* *natitonal** tại tphcm* *,  * 

*trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa* *lò viba* *Mitsubishi* *tại tphcm* *,  * 

*Trung tâm bảo hành Sửa lò vi sóng / lò viba quận 10,  Trung tâm bảo hành** sửa chữa* *lò viba* *media* *tại tphcm* *,  * 



*Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò vi sóng* *Samsung** tại tphcm ,* 

*Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò vi sóng* *toshiba** tại tphcm* *,*

*Trung tâm bảo hành Sửa lò vi sóng / lò viba quận 10,  Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò vi sóng* *electrolux* *tại tphcm* *,* 

*Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò vi sóng* *hitachi* *tại tphcm* *,* 

*Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò vi sóng* *sanyo* *tại tphcm* *,* 

*Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò vi sóng* *daewoo** tại tphcm* *,* 

*Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò vi sóng* *sharp** tại tphcm* *,* 

*Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò vi sóng* *panasonic** tại tphcm* *,* 

*Trung tâm bảo hành Sửa lò vi sóng / lò viba quận 10,  Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò vi sóng* *gl**tại tphcm* *,*

*Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò vi sóng* *natitonal** tại tphcm* *,  * 

*trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa* *lò vi sóng* *Mitsubishi* *tại tphcm* *,  * 

*Trung tâm bảo hành** sửa chữa* *lò vi sóng* *media* *tại tphcm* *,  * 



*TRẠM BẢO HÀNH CÒN CÓ THÊM DỊCH VỤ SỮA CHỮA TẠI NHÀ Ở CÁC QUẬN HUYỆN TPHCM* 

*Trung tâm bảo hành Sửa lò vi sóng / lò viba quận 10, *  

*sửa máy giặt , sửa tủ lạnh , sửa máy nước uống nóng lạnh , sửa máy* *tắm* *nước nóng , sửa lò viba , sửa lò vi sóng* *, * *sửa chữa máy hút bụi ,* *sửa máy lọc không khí , sửa máy*

----------


## tigerbishogun

BIỆT THỰ 2 MẶT TIỀN ĐANG KINH DOANH CAFE CÓ THỂ PHÂN LÔ THÊM ĐẤT, CÁCH TRUNG TÂM TP ĐÀ LẠT CHỈ 1KM
Vì phải định cư ở Tp.HCM nên tôi cần bán Biệt thự đang kinh doanh café sang trọng.
- Nằm ngay trung tâm thành phố, sở hữu 2 mặt tiền đường lớn, trọng điểm của Đà Lạt.
- Biệt thự đá cổ sang trọng mang kiến trúc Pháp gồm 1 hầm, 1 trệt, có 2 phòng khách lớn, 1 bếp, 3 phòng ngủ, 3 phòng tắm, 1 phòng kho.
- Khu vực kinh doanh sầm uất nhất thành phố, gần công an tỉnh, bệnh viện lớn, quán ăn, uống, karaoke, khách sạn xung quanh rất nhiều...
- Biệt thự hiện đang làm quán cafe sân vườn, sang trọng, thiết kế đẹp, có thể cải tạo kết hợp làm nhà hàng, quán ăn, khách sạn, nghĩ dưỡng, homestay... Đã kinh doanh lâu, có thương hiệu nên doanh thu rất tốt.
- Ngoài ra đất còn dư nhiều nên có thể phân lô ra bán, khu vực nhà phố nên có thể xây 100% quỹ đất sau khi phân lô.
- Ưu tiên giá thương lượng cho những ai thiện chí.
Diện tích 880 m2
Liên hệ Thiện Quý - 0931 552 690

 #datnendalat

----------

